# TwistedWhiskerz Ohio River Results



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

TwistedWhiskerz Ohio Catfish Tournament Results:
July, 24th 2010 at Marietta /Ohio River .

Saturday July 24th, 2010 TwistedWhiskerz Ohio catfish Tournament Trail had our 4th of season main event / points division at Ohio River in Marietta Ohio. There were 25 anglers. 12 teams drove the long haul and paid double to participate. Some anglers came from over 3 hours away to put their skills to the test for over $1,301.00 in cash -n- prizes and a stab at Ohios big river. 

TwistedWhiskerz Ohio River Top 3 Results:


First place went to Justin Jackson of Spencer & Denny Ross of N. Ridgeville with a new record 6 fish total of 73.70 pounds of Blues, Channel and Flathead no discriminating species with these guys. Earning them $440.00 
















Second Place & Big Fish went to Skip Martin & family of Copley Landing 2 fish a total of 56.76 pounds big fish was a 39.50 lbs. ( Flatty ) earning them $330.00 for second and an additional $110.00 for big fish. 
















Third Place went to Todd Anderson of Mason WV and Keith Sayre of Hartford WV landed 6 fish at 43.92 pounds big fish was a13.38 lbs. (Blue) Earned them $110.00 
















IN CLOSING:
9 teams brought fish to the scales. A total of 266.64 lbs. Thank you all and well see you August 21st at Clear Fork in Richland & Morrow County. 

SPONSORS:
These sponsors are supporting your experience with additional gifts and prizes!!! 
Thanks for supporting us all. 
Chet & Frans Country store Rippin Lips Gander Mountain 
Monster Rod Holders Okuma Channel Catfish Catchers, LLC 


Ohio Catfish Tournament Trail 
For information on upcoming events Catchus at: 
www.twistedwhiskerz.com
or contact us at: [email protected]


----------



## GhostX (May 24, 2010)

Theres some serious catting around here!


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

wow nice results

if i had a boat id be out there


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks like the blue cats are doing great on the "Big O". Thanks for posting the tournament results, I really enjoy looking at pictures of big cats.


----------



## Kurtis (Jul 21, 2010)

NICE FISH Your tournament looks great I can't wait to give it a try. Thanks for going to all the trouble. We need honest freindly touraments to make fishing a little more chalgeing and fun. Thanks again.


----------

